# Chroot a FTP User



## adripillo (Jul 27, 2013)

Hello, I want to chroot some users but I do not know what sentence format I must use. All I know is that I have to create a file called ftpchroot in /etc but I could not find how I must put the user and the directory path inside.


----------



## fonz (Jul 27, 2013)

See ftpchroot(5). There are some useful examples near the bottom.

Also note that plain FTP should probably only be used for anonymous FTP and/or when you are really, really, quite sure that both the network and the users can be trusted. In most cases, *S*FTP is a way better idea.


----------



## adripillo (Jul 27, 2013)

fonz said:
			
		

> See ftpchroot(5). There are some useful examples near the bottom.
> 
> Also note that plain FTP should probably only be used for anonymous FTP and/or when you are really, really, quite sure that both the network and the users can be trusted. In most cases, *S*FTP is a way better idea.



Thanks, I am going to take a look.


----------

